# T meets F



## Pa3s (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello!

I wanted to tell you about a funny situation I was in a year ago. Our school course went to a photo exhibition in the city which could be temporarily visited. (It was the Design course so it was of greater interest to us.) We walked around and looked at the photos. Suddenly, a girl (an ESFP) next to me pointed at a picture frame and said: "Aww, that's so nice, how romantic!". It was a very small scrap of a love letter put into a frame. I looked at it and said: "That's not even a photo!"  We both laughted instantly. 

I guess that's a typical "T meets F" situation... Do you have similar examples of these?


----------



## murkrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you plow her?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Can you expand on what you mean by 'T meets F'? What I gather is that you want to know experiences of xxTx and xxFx types agreeing or coming along the same wavelength for once. In that case...

It doesn't happen often. When it does, though, it can be an amazing experience, to sound dramatic. As a female, most of my friends are xxFx types (The only woman I know who isn't an 'F' is my step-aunt, an EStJ), so it can seem like we only 'get' each other on the basic levels, and anything above that is out of either of our reaches. We can arrive at the same conclusions, just based on different origins and means... but when we use the same reasoning to arrive at a conclusion, it can be like a hidden connection that showed itself for a few minutes. It's a shame it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## Pa3s (Oct 24, 2009)

I meant the difference perception of F/T types. Just like I described in the example.

@ murkrow: No, but I think a dude with a pokemon (?) as his avatar would at least try it.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

murkrow said:


> Did you plow her?


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha made my bullshit Tuesday morning XD

Oh, the little things....


----------



## 11deep (Oct 29, 2009)

Alot of my friend are T. I think F and Ts can have alot of fun.


----------

